# What A Way To Start The Day



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

I did not shoot very well when I went to shoot Saturday. I could not get comfortable at my friends make shift bench and I kept moving at the point I pulled the trigger. I hit paper out to 500yds and when I shot right I hit it at 600yds but that is all I can say about a very poor day of shooting. I will bring my own bench next time but I had fun shooting with Jerry, he is a good friend.

So, with that bad shooting day in my craw I decided to make sure I had my hunting load tweaked like I like it. So, on my way to work this morning, I stopped by the range to sight-in my rifle with my hunting load.

I had fired 60 rounds through my rifle and decided last night to clean it before I went to the range this morning to sight-in and also to foul my barrel with five rounds for this hunting season.  I believe my rifle, load and me are ready for this year. What a way to start my day, having a five shot group like this out of a completely clean barrel. Sure says a lot for the quality of barrel on my 300Win Mag 116 FHSS Savage Weather Warrior.

165gr HPBT 3220fps


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

You are hunting big game with hollowpoints??? I can't imagine the lack of penetration you get.


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

It is because you don't understand some things about the Sierra Game King HPBT. It is their toughest bullet they make, don't believe it call them. Also, I have now hunted with this bullet for 28yrs. Here in the US, Europe and in Tanzania Africa. I have killed deer, hogs, elk and black bear hear in the US. Deer hogs and the last Black bear are exits. Also exited a Russian bore in Europe. I also have in testing this bullet put it through an 8" laminated beam at 25 yards out of my 300Wby at 3312fps and it made a 50 cent exit hole and 75 yards down range we dug the remaining bullet out of the embankment and it had not separated from the jacket. When you call Sierra as for Rich and he will give you the run down on the bullet. I have used it on impala, wildbeast, wart hog and one eland. The only one it did not exit was the Eland. Culled deer with the State of Mississippi for two years. Exited every deer I shot. Now what experience have you had with this bullet?


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

GK has killed lots of stuff for lots of years. Beartooth you gotta get off that bench and get some pods there aint no benchs in the field


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Yeah, I know,  I shoot off my back pack when in the field, but when trying to see exactly what my bullet is doing at distance I like a steady rest like a good bench. :beer:


----------



## Seven1 (Mar 30, 2010)

Wow,that's a really nice shooting rifle you have there! That load you worked up has serious knockdown power and accuracy.

I have 4 Savages and they are all incredible shooters, best rifles out there IMHO. Savage really has there stuff together, every generation of their rifles gets better and better.


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Seven1 said:


> Wow,that's a really nice shooting rifle you have there! That load you worked up has serious knockdown power and accuracy.
> 
> I have 4 Savages and they are all incredible shooters, best rifles out there IMHO. Savage really has there stuff together, every generation of their rifles gets better and better.


AMEN on Savages just keep getting better :thumb:


----------

